# German speaking playmates for our daughter in Milan?



## johnnygeneric (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi,
I'm looking for German children to play with our daughter (7 years old) in Milan.

We're from the USA but lived in Dresden, Germany for a year then moved to Milan. Consequently, our 7 year old daughter picked up the language. We tried to enroll her into the German/Italian school but they were full up. As was the Swiss/German school. The Goethe Institute doesn't deal with kids under 13 yoa.

We've managed so far to help her with DVDs and games - but they only go so far. We think, barring access to a school to help her, our best bet would be for our daughter to interact with other kids around her age. Her German is amazingly good! We don't want her to lose this gift!

So if any of you have any friends who are German, we would appreciate any help!

Please send me a message through this website and we can go from there.

Again, thanks in advance.

johnnygeneric


----------

